# lower wattage bulb with higher wattage ballast



## whitetiprs (Aug 28, 2009)

Is it possible,or safe, to run a bulb that is lower in wattage than the ballast?

I was looking at running a 65 watt CF on a 90watt CF ballast. 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

That will be no problem at all. 
I suppose I should say, that should be no problem at all, and that I'd do it without hesitation.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

The ballast controls the output so I am pretty sure this is going to overdrive the bulb. No reason you can't do this but it will reduce the life of the bulb. It is more common to use a 55 watt CF bulb in a fixture with a 65 watt ballast where the difference is negligible.


----------

